# Ceasar’s Muskie



## Trebbie (Aug 26, 2010)

New boat owner this year. New Muskie fisherman as well. Never been Muskie fishing actually but going to try ceasar’s this Friday. rew up fishing ceasar’s in the 80’s and 90’s.
Not looking for honey holes or exact spots. I have a nice hummingbird. But looking for things to look for when targeting Muskie. 
are there any specific baits I should have in the tackle box?
If trolling any specific speeds work better than others?
Guess I’m just looking for any advice to help point me in the right direction. Is ceasar’s even worth it this time of year?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fish for bass, they(bass fisherman) catch muskie a lot


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

If your casting, try points, bars and any shore with timber in the water. Bucktails, rubber and cranks twitched all should work. I have not been down since April. Would be interested in knowing the current water temp.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Troy Dave said:


> If your casting, try points, bars and any shore with timber in the water. Bucktails, rubber and cranks twitched all should work. I have not been down since April. Would be interested in knowing the current water temp.


Dave, I was there last week and it was 78!!!


----------



## sethro (Sep 1, 2013)

A guy caught an absolute monster just north of the lake in the crick with a Suicide Duck. I'm too much of a sissy to take my Glastron up there but I did take my sweet Nitro 288 Sport which had a very shallow draft. I love kayaking up that way and boy, wouldn't that be a catch... no paddles needed at that point?!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Temperature was 76 on Monday


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Took the day off and went down this morning, fished till 1pm. Missed a short one at the boat. Water temp was 78.5 and surprisingly clean for all the rain we had.


----------



## Trebbie (Aug 26, 2010)

Went out Friday. Didn’t catch or see any Muskie. Threw a few double blade rooster tails, double jointed musky cranks. Tried trolling both for a bit as well. Everywhere from 1mph to 3.5mph
Managed to catch a few crappie, white bass, largemouth. Using jigs tipped with minnows, blade baits, and swim baits.
Overall fishing wasn’t great. Eventually gonna figure this lake back out.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Spent most of the day on CC yesterday. Caught one about 38” and lost a second (never got a look at it as it stayed down until it came off). Both on bass size cranks. Never saw a follow and nothing in an 8. Threw rubber, blades, jerk/glides, bass jigs but nada. 

This is only the second fish for me this year. Caught a baby at Eagle River two weeks ago (wife got a Pike). Been a long time coming.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fish are on the chew. Target coves!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Went 3 for 4 Saturday. All on small crank baits fished shallow...less than 7’. The one I lost hit boat side at the start of a figure eight. Never saw it until it hit the bait on 2’ of line. Backed off the drag a bit too much as it was jumping wildly. Great day!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds like a fantastic day. I was there Sat. also, fished a lot of shoreline from 2' to 12' and the only thing I brought in was a 47" stick. Great morning though. The weather forecast eliminated almost all the pleasure boats.


----------



## Lil Crappy (Jun 1, 2020)

sethro said:


> A guy caught an absolute monster just north of the lake in the crick with a Suicide Duck. I'm too much of a sissy to take my Glastron up there but I did take my sweet Nitro 288 Sport which had a very shallow draft. I love kayaking up that way and boy, wouldn't that be a catch... no paddles needed at that point?!


Been there! Couldn’t land it! Felt like guy in Jaws? Think we need a bigger boat!


----------

